# Just for fun... What do you see?



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oooo, this is a cool one. I always love to see the surroundings of where everyone is from. Mine isn't anything close to as scenic as the coast of Maine, but most of the time when I'm out trail riding, I see the backs of my daughters on their horses so it's still a beautiful site! I live in North Texas so flat open pastures is what I usually see. And that's my barrel mare Moon's head there.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

mammakatja said:


> Oooo, this is a cool one. I always love to see the surroundings of where everyone is from. Mine isn't anything close to as scenic as the coast of Maine, but most of the time when I'm out trail riding, I see the backs of my daughters on their horses so it's still a beautiful site! I live in North Texas so flat open pastures is what I usually see. And that's my barrel mare Moon's head there.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 295250


If I saw flat open pasture, I sure as heck wouldn't be standing still in it! 

Connecticut, typical marsh bird paradise stuff.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I live in northern Arizona. Our scenery ranges from this:









To this:









In a single ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> Mine isn't anything close to as scenic as the coast of Maine, but most of the time when I'm out trail riding, I see the backs of my daughters on their horses so it's still a beautiful site!
> 
> 
> I have to agree! Being out riding with your kids would make anyplace beautiful. Cute kids too, holy cow!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I lost like ALL my pictures of my NM scenery but heres some of CO


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Well since being in New Zealand I have experienced a lot of this:










 Beach rides are so relaxing.. so relaxing that we both forget to keep our heels down (lol)


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

Love this thread! Love your beach scenery Sky! I have ALWAYS wanted to do that.

Down here at school, I board at a facility with about 1000 acres. It is an old (very old) eventing barn, that has a cross country course and rents out about 200 or so acres to cows. We are free to ride through the cow pastures as long as we close gates we rode up on closed, and leave any open gates open. Its a nice place. We can also ride off property around the facility if we wish. I keep wanting to ride Drifter up to my university campus but we never make it that far. Maybe one day!

These are pictures over the years in our area taken (recently) from my sorrel baby Whiskey, and my main man Drifter. Whiskey hasnt stepped foot off of the facility yet. We are still in single digit trail rides ( I believe his next one will be his 9th ever) and learning cues and manners in the ring. Dont trust him by a road just yet :lol:


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow... so jealous of those who get beach scenes! I just see a whole lot of boringness. 

This is about as interesting as it gets.


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Haley said:


> Wow... so jealous of those who get beach scenes! I just see a whole lot of boringness.
> 
> This is about as interesting as it gets.


That's not at all boring to me!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Sometimes I get to see the back end of cows.



Sometimes the front.


A lot of times I get to see the mountains.


Sometimes I see what's in the mountains (usually more cows, some moose, elk. both ends.)


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Awwww thank you Captain Evil. I feel very blessed to have kiddos that share the riding bug with me. 

Gosh, I can't believe all these different sceneries. This thread really shows the different corners of the country and the world too! Keep em coming yall. Oh man, the beach scenes!!!! That is such a bucket list thing of mine to do. I'm going to have to haul to find me a beach. No beaches north of Dallas, almost in Oklahoma. Just flatness and farm fields. LOL!


----------



## Marygirl (Oct 6, 2013)

I ridning english but this was a very nice thread!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

This is the state park that I've been frequenting this summer:










Next summer hopefully I'll make it out to the beach with my horse!


----------



## cless12 (Aug 1, 2013)

All of these posts are beautiful sights!!!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

This is a neat one!
We have lots of privately owned property around us, along with quick access to a state park...  Some of the biggest reasons we chose to move here in the first place.

1st pic- Snoty in one of our pastures, you can see the areas down below/behind it, those are areas we have ridden in.
2nd- 4th of July ride in the park. Was pretty cool because we got to see one of the local bald eagle pairs out hunting for their babies, then got to see their nest as well. 
3rd- Same state park, different area. My daughter and husband had taken to dogs up on the rocks the pic was taken from, so I got to stay down with the horses.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

In CT we mostly see trees, trees and more trees on the woodland trails we usually ride on - and some very steep drops - hence no stirrups for faster dismount in emergency!!
The other 2 pics are from our old UK riding area


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm like Boots....I tend to see a lot of cow butts.


But every once in a while we do make it to the Rocky Mountains to ride


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am so jealous of the beach rides!!!! I live in mountainous alpine country, this is what I ride in.....


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

waresbear said:


> I am so jealous of the beach rides!!!! I live in mountainous alpine country, this is what I ride in.....


See, I like this better!! I didn't post any pics of us on rides likes that, mostly because I am too busy playing around in the trees to take them, but much of our rides are full of trees in all states of growth or death.  Aside from not being able to go faster than a walk in those areas, my mare and I both love to play around going in and out and over and under trees.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

and riding into a sandstorm


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Anrew- Unless someone from Africa posts anytime soon, i am fairly certain you win the award for most barren! It is wonderfully beautiful still, but I can't imagine living there and the work it takes!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

how the hell do you post more than one picture in a post???????


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

It takes some seriously harmonious living between people and animals, Bedouin have done it for thousands of years.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

AnrewPL said:


> It takes some seriously harmonious living between people and animals, Bedouin have done it for thousands of years.


That is certainly no exaggeration there, is it?!

as for the more than one in a post... if you use the option down below, once you have a pic sitting from being uploaded, just 'choose file' again, then upload, and on and on, then they will be sitting there. Once you are done, let that little window be, and go back to message, and at the bottom, it should show them all attached, hit replay, voila, if it didn't decide to hiccup, it should post them all with the reply.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AnrewPL said:


> how the hell do you post more than one picture in a post???????


Are you posting from a phone, computer, tablet, or other?


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

PC in my office


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Subbing to post pix later when it's not so late...since I already lost my first post :evil:.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

View from my house


and then on a typical hack


or in the summer


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

AnrewPL said:


> PC in my office


If you go to the attachments option, you can upload 10 at a time by clicking on each individual Browse and selecting a file.

Or you can use the IMG tag and direct link to as many as you want.

Hope that helped


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

I am officially jealous of ALL of you. There is nothing like that "typical" about anywhere near where I board. No wide open spaces, no large grassy pastures/fields.... 

I am drooling over the OP's picture!


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> If you go to the attachments option, you can upload 10 at a time by clicking on each individual Browse and selecting a file.
> 
> Or you can use the IMG tag and direct link to as many as you want.
> 
> Hope that helped


Thanks for that, Ill try uploading a few more tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

LostDragonflyWings said:


> I am drooling over the OP's picture!


Well, that shot is a little misleading. That is what Ahab and I SEE, but not where we can ride. That cove is all slippery rocks, thick mud, and kelp, dangerous to try riding on it, and ecologically a bit too fragile for a 1600 pound plow horse. Here is what it looks like at sunrise; the person is my husband gathering Hen clams.









So we clop along small roads for about a mile to get there, take a look, and clop back home. BUT, only about 5 or 6 miles away are the Rockafeller Carriage Roads of Acadia National Park, where I have NEVER ridden! But someday, I'm gonna do it.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

mushy gushy swamp. thats what we get when we're in orlando. you can just barely see toby through the cypress trees in the second one. i was frog gigging


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Subbing.. we have what is called 'THE RIDGE' and it is trees. And more trees. And hilly. But beautiful. If I get the nerve to take the chocolate monster out, will get some!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

This is one of the most interesting threads I've ever been a part of. So cool to experience what you all see around you. From sand storms to riding in swamps to looking down a mountain side to chasing cows. Keep 'em coming y'all. I wish I had a shot of the miles and miles of corn fields that I ride around in the summer time. We'll have to keep this thread going as the seasons change.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> This is one of the most interesting threads I've ever been a part of. So cool to experience what you all see around you. From sand storms to riding in swamps to looking down a mountain side to chasing cows. Keep 'em coming y'all. I wish I had a shot of the miles and miles of corn fields that I ride around in the summer time. We'll have to keep this thread going as the seasons change.


Cornfields- you mean, full grown corn? Do you not get cut by the stalks as you go by? That would be too cool, though, since you sorta can't see... Did you ever see that video online of the kid who was riding their horse through a cornfield by standing on their back? I think they were helping to search for a missing horse or kid... the standing rider looks like they are floating! Was really neat!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Yup. We are surrounded by farm fields and in the spring, we have oceans of winter wheat and then they switch to corn in the summer. It grows up to 7 or so feet tall. I don't ride through it because I don't think the farmers would like me very much but we have it on both sides of our trails so it's like having walls on either side of ya. It's pretty cool.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> Yup. We are surrounded by farm fields and in the spring, we have oceans of winter wheat and then they switch to corn in the summer. It grows up to 7 or so feet tall. I don't ride through it because I don't think the farmers would like me very much but we have it on both sides of our trails so it's like having walls on either side of ya. It's pretty cool.


That is what I was wondering as well! I figured it must be family corn if you got away with it! lol Still very neat though, I bet! 
We have *tons* of hay and wheat fields all around us, but we haven't had the occasion to ride near them as we can't access nearby from what I can tell, due to fencing. Tis better I am sure, as my horse would just see a massive buffet and never move again. So mostly we ride in the wooded park, on trails, near trails... and in open fields... but we can't run them really b/c of animal holes.  
We also have a lot of rocks here.. I would love to take them on the rocks, but something tells me it isn't so safe, lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I'm going to try this again LOL.

Most my pictures, all you can see of me and my horses are their ears because I'm usually riding by myself.

I, too, often get the view of a cow's behind when I'm riding, especially in the summer.



























I consider myself really fortunate because my area has a nice balanced amount of different kinds of trails. We've got big flat open areas that are nice for a long gallop.


















We've got some caprocks and stuff to go exploring









And just for perspective, the caprock on the right hand side of the above picture...here is 14.3 Dobe standing in front of it LOL









This is a picture of a cave that goes about 12-15 feet into the cliff-side...and shows evidence of having been occupied at some point in the past.









We've got some canyons and dry creekbeds that are a lot of fun to ride out because there are no "trails" there. You just pick your direction and find your own way across the deadfalls and down/up the cliffs



















This is a creek that we get to push cattle across twice every summer. The sides at their gentlest are around 45 degrees and there is 1 safe place to cross the creek at the bottom where you can avoid the horse-eating bog (_literally_, it nearly drowned my brother's horse a couple of years ago).


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Dangit, let's try for #5. My computer keeps freezing up }:C.

Even if I don't leave the backroads, there is still a pretty nice panoramic view.
























































And, sometimes, even a historically important view. This is the Antelope hills (where the Battle of Little Robe Creek happened) about 10 miles south of my house.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

time for a drink. Me riding my BO's draft cross down to the river.



river valley



a field near the farm


heading up mountain in the ya ha tinda


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

Man smrobs.. I would LOVE to come out and help you round up cows any day!! I can't say I would do a great job, but I am told my horse would be fairly decent at it, and we learn fast! 
It is beautiful where you live, and all your property... you bought it from a grandfather to keep it in the family right? WE don't have anything like that in our families, or we would have been on it in a heartbeat as well to save it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot one part in my frustration at the stupid computer LOL.

Less than a mile from the nice flat areas, there are trees and deadfall to navigate. Again, there are no trails so you have to make your own way...and sometimes backtrack when you come across a downed tree blocking your way.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

GracielaGata said:


> Man smrobs.. I would LOVE to come out and help you round up cows any day!! I can't say I would do a great job, but I am told my horse would be fairly decent at it, and we learn fast!
> It is beautiful where you live, and all your property... you bought it from a grandfather to keep it in the family right? WE don't have anything like that in our families, or we would have been on it in a heartbeat as well to save it!


Thank you, and any time you're in my area in the summer, swing by and we'll go check cattle .

All that property isn't mine. My family only has about 30 acres on the edge of town, but the good thing about being from a small town where you know everyone is being able to ride on everybody's property whenever you want. I know pretty much everyone who owns land within 15 miles of my house in every direction and most don't care if you ride so long as you don't stir up their cows and you make sure to wear orange during hunting season (but I don't ride unknown areas in hunting season anyway).


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Thank you, and any time you're in my area in the summer, swing by and we'll go check cattle .
> 
> All that property isn't mine. My family only has about 30 acres on the edge of town, but the good thing about being from a small town where you know everyone is being able to ride on everybody's property whenever you want. I know pretty much everyone who owns land within 15 miles of my house in every direction and most don't care if you ride so long as you don't stir up their cows and you make sure to wear orange during hunting season (but I don't ride unknown areas in hunting season anyway).


Sounds like a plan  We don't have the know everyone aspect, but we don't have many neighbors- directly across and next to us is privately owned unused land, which is each in the 100s of acres, that we have permission to ride as we like. Some open field, some treed. Then behind the across one, is a state park, treed, rocked, trails, etc. I really need to get more pics, but that is one thing I haven't gotten comfy with yet- trusting that my mare won't sneeze or see something she wants to walk 4 ft to, causing me to drop my camera lol Still a 4 year old baby... we are getting there


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

That's it. I'm moving in with you smrobs. Since you're practically in my backyard compared to some of the folks in this thread. You don't mind a stranger moving in with her husband, 6 kids, 5 horses, 4 dogs, 35+ chickens and a cockatiel do ya??? 

Oh and a cat!


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

mammakatja said:


> That's it. I'm moving in with you smrobs. Since you're practically in my backyard compared to some of the folks in this thread. You don't mind a stranger moving in with her husband, 6 kids, 5 horses, 4 dogs, 35+ chickens and a cockatiel do ya???


Make room for me and mine to visit!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, come on with it!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

and me! Higgins is only a four hour drive from Saint Jo!


found ONE of NM. I don't know what happened to my others and usually its just me my mom, her friend, and mine lol and me and friend chick are too busy racing in the lovely deep wash


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Flat Land. Lots of Flat Land up here in Saskatchewan. lol. Either Flat land with Grass and fields or SNOW. Lots and Lots of Snow. It was about -35 this day, I had to go for a ride because I was going in for Knee surgery the next day and knew I couldn't ride for a while.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I want to ride on the beach! I am so jealous, it looks wonderful. 

Here is some of my scenery that I get right out of the barn and where I ride most often.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

last night, riding through a farmers field.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

BlueSpark and Roux. I will take those too! Beautiful! I definitely need to get more pics next time I am out!


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I, too, often get the view of a cow's behind when I'm riding, especially in the summer.


Those are some cute cow butts. What beautiful countryside you have.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

What an interesting idea for a thread !

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

EponaLynn said:


> That's not at all boring to me!


Me either!

****

OP, thanks for starting this thread. I am lovin' the pix.


*****

We live in an equestrian subdivision that has over 1800 acres of roadway (where the 'shoulders' are generally 8-12' wide). There are also hidden trails <shhh... nobody is suppose to know about them> and with my work schedule this is the best/easiest place to ride with my friends.

Here are a couple of pix.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

this is what we see at home, long stretches of flat flat grass, and fence. big difference from the swamp


----------

